# Party Music/Scen Music



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the Psysho Theme, I'm looking for the rest for you..
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Psycho - Theme Song.mp3


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Got the shower scene music, one more to go..
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Theme from Psycho (1960) - Shower Scene.mp3


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

pdcollins, you are awesome!!! Thank you soooo much! You rock!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is what you are wanting right, for them to be seperate or is that whatyou are wanting to mix?


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Either way works for me! I will try to figure out how to mix them together. I'd like to get Bates' voice talking to/about mother somehow but I haven't had any luck finding that online. Thank you again for your help, I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

you can do it MP3 style.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Savage, dumb it down for me...how would I do that?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check this out and tell me if these are something like you are looking for..
4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download Psycho - Trailer.wav


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Use audacity free sound effects program, you can mix, add effects,anything with it.
Save it as an MP3 & burn to cd disc...........


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow pd, that was cool! Thanks!! Now to figure it out as to how to get it all together..Yay..you guys are all awesome!!


----------

